# Welche Möglichkeiten gibts ComPort Einstellung in Windows zu 'analysieren' ?



## tobias (22 April 2008)

Hallo
einige Programme verschweigen beharrlich ihre (heimlich) gewählte Comport Geschwindigkeit und mit welchen Parametern diese den Port öffnen. Besonders ärgerlich wenns zudem anscheinend zwei Einstellungen gibt mit denen die Übertragung jeweils in Teilbereichen funktioniert. 
Meine Frage dazu: Ich habe die original Software in Windows würde es aber paralell gern noch teilweise in die Sps einlesen. Dazu müßte ich zu jeweiligen Teilen dann jeweils aufwendig erstmal die zugehörigen Baudraten 'erschnüffeln' oder aber viel einfacher die vom original Programm gewählte Einstellung auslesen ....
Aber wo läßt es sich in Windows erkennen, bzw. gibts ein Tool welches die Einstellung preisgibt ? (Linux hätte da ja setserial etc. - nützt nur nichts weils die org.Soft nicht für Linux gibt).
Vielen Dank
tobias


----------



## Nitrozin (22 April 2008)

Hi,

schau mal im Microsoft Technet.
Da gibts das Tool Portmon für Windows, das sollte dir weiterhelfen.
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/sysinternals/utilities/Portmon.mspx

Gruß Volker


----------



## Oberchefe (22 April 2008)

Dos-Box bei laufendem Programm öffnen und eingeben:

```
Mode com1
```
(für Comport 1)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 April 2008)

Nützlich kann auch dieses Tool sein:
http://www.serial-port-monitor.com/


----------

